# Newbie speaker options question



## semccann031 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello all,

First time posting on here and I think this is the best place to get advice since I am new to all this. 

Been doing some research and I am debating what my best options are for starting a new HT project. First I will give some basic details. Want to make my basement in a home I will be moving to into my HT. The room is 12x18 and I am planning on using a projector for video. But my question is related to audio. 

I have seen opinions on both sides of the fence so I just wanted to hear some discussion on this question- should I go for 5.1 right away or start with 2.1/3.1 with better speakers/sub then upgrade down the road? I am on a pretty tight budget ($1000) for this, and that will include a new receiver. Will I miss the surround off the bat enough to compromise on speaker quality? I am leaning toward starting without surround and upgrading down the road. Just wanted to hear some thoughts on the situation, and even product suggestions if you have any. 

I know this question has come up before so I appreciate everyone taking the time to help a wannabe out! 

Sean


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

I would choose 5.1 if it is within your budget.
Someone closer to your location will recommend something in your price range.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to HTS! Please visit us often.

I agree with Bill, go 5.1 if you can. The side surround speakers provide a very entertaining experience on a variety of program material, including TV shows.


----------



## semccann031 (Sep 5, 2012)

I definitely agree that 5.1 gives you that added immersion level. I have a HTiB currently that I received as a gift. The only reason I was thinking of the other option is because this will be an ongoing project (as most on here will attest), so I was debating getting some higher quality fronts/center with a sub and building from there. But I'm still undecided for now. 

I appreciate the responses so far, and I will take all opinions into consideration when I pull the trigger!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I would start with 2.1, then add a center speaker, then add surrounds. (You may be able to use a couple of your HTiB speakers for surround duty in the interim.)

More specifically, I'd shop around for a good deal on gently-used L+R speakers and put the bulk of that $1K toward a brand-new, well-rated sub.

Best of luck with the new HT!


----------



## semccann031 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks eljay! Where do you think the best place to look for used speakers would be?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

If you were in Canada, I'd say canuckaudiomart.com.  (Actually, I recently discovered that CAM has a US site.)

From what I've read, one of the better places to buy from in the US is audiogon.com.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. There are a surprising amount of fairly good inexpensive speakers out there that will do a decent job for you. I would recommend a 5.1 if possible, you can always upgrade later. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I will always take a good 3.1 system, over a weaker 5.1 system to start.
Do not cheap out on a decent subwoofer.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

^^^ +1


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

eljay said:


> I would start with 2.1, then add a center speaker, then add surrounds. (You may be able to use a couple of your HTiB speakers for surround duty in the interim.)
> 
> More specifically, I'd shop around for a good deal on gently-used L+R speakers and put the bulk of that $1K toward a brand-new, well-rated sub.
> 
> Best of luck with the new HT!



I agree with this. I can see myself paying for full retail on new speakers. You can save substantial amount of money going used but you need to be patient. Same goes for B stock, refurbs, end of production units, etc.

And like zieglj01 said, don't skimp on the sub. I didn't listen, and spent much more on cheap subs then if I would have been patient and invest on a good sub right away. 

cheers


----------



## semccann031 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks again everybody! I was checking out hsu brand speakers/subs because they review well and are very reasonably priced. Anyone have experience with these?

Sean


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

HSU subs are very well respected, have not heard any of their speakers.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

semccann031 said:


> I have seen opinions on both sides of the fence so I just wanted to hear some discussion on this question- should I go for 5.1 right away or start with 2.1/3.1 with better speakers/sub then upgrade down the road?


Sean, welcome to HTS!

You will get much more bang for your buck if you go 2.1 for now. It seems you already have upgrading in the future in mind, so a decent AVR, pair of speakers and a sub is a great foundation on which to build.



semccann031 said:


> Thanks again everybody! I was checking out hsu brand speakers/subs because they review well and are very reasonably priced. Anyone have experience with these?
> 
> Sean


I've not heard either, but Hsu subwoofers are an easy recommendation. Hsu speakers get mixed reviews, but for $150 each, I wouldn't expect the world. 

Might I suggest Andrew Jones designed Pioneer speakers?
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-BS22-LR
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-FS52

Chase Home Theater is introducing their new M1 speaker soon. 
https://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5225

The Audio Insider Arx line is making waves.
http://www.theaudioinsider.com/manufacturers.php?mPath=13&osCsid=19c7eeb2d223b9c958eb7833d6ee2305


The Arx or Chase speakers would be my first picks.


----------

